# Hot in T-town



## aeni (Apr 28, 2005)

Hailing from Tucson. But my portfolio and gallery can tell you all that.

Been doing makeup for 6 years and freelancing for 2 years now.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome hon!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Aeni!! I hope you enjoy yourself here!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!

Your gallery is AMAZING!!!


----------

